
Magit (fantastic Git mode for emacs) is running a crowdfunding campaign - altschuler
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1681258897/its-magit-the-magical-git-client
======
stingraycharles
Normally I'm not a fan of crowdfunding OSS projects, because the person(s)
leading the project tend to walk away from the project as soon as the money
runs out.

In this case, the fact that this person has contributed for such a long time
speaks in their favor. However, the kickstarter raises a valid issue: there is
only a single maintainer and that has led to this situation. The campaign
itself then talks about what kind of features will be implemented using this
money, but to me as a user I care far more about the long-term sustainability
of magic. In other words, the actual problem raised in the campaign is not
solved by the campaign; even worse, it might even make the problem worse.

Don't get me wrong, I love magit, but I would be more likely to donate for
past contributions that for future commitments.

------
zeveb
I think it's a shame that the fellow behind something as awesome as Magit is
willing to settle for less than $60,000/year. Magit's worth so much to the
world; he deserves twice that at least.

------
neonkiwi
Backed! I hadn't heard about this Kickstarter campaign, thanks for posting.

Magit is such a great tool that I think it's worth learning emacs for, even if
you just use emacs for revision control and spend the rest of your time
working in a different IDE.

------
100k
Using Magit has been one of my best workflow improvements of the last year.
I'm happy to back its continued development.

